# Moving in!



## Munny (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello people!

I am looking to move to the UAE in January 2015, My visa applications have been submitted and accepted.

I would really appreciate any advice or recommendations on leasing for places to live, Car hire etc....

Thanks

Munny


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where are you going to live?


----------



## Munny (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,

I haven't committed to any region yet but from what I have been told I am probably going to be looking around in Sharjah. 

I plan to visit in October in order to have a snoop around for potential places to live, nurseries, etc....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you going to work in Dubai?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Munny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't committed to any region yet but from what I have been told I am probably going to be looking around in Sharjah.
> 
> I plan to visit in October in order to have a snoop around for potential places to live, nurseries, etc....


Hi Munny,

I can recommend the Mirdif area which is not far from Sharjah. 

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Flats & Villas for Rent in Shorooq Mirdif | Dubai Properties Group

Good luck!


----------



## Yidman (Oct 2, 2014)

I just signed into this site and have a similar question.
I was a Dubai resident from 1992 - 2002 travelling back a few times a year since, but as always with Dubai "stay away for a few months and the scenery changes"
I have a new job based near The Wafi Mall and would appreciate any help with long term reasonably priced apartment. I will be bachelor status for a few months until the Mrs Yid joins me in the new year, so looking for a 1 max 2 bedroom.
Also appreciate any good suggestion nearby watering hole to settle the dust that gathers in the throat and watch a bit of footy without being hounded_ "what your name, were you from, how long you stay Dubai"?_
Be gentle on a not so new newbie please.
Cheers
Colin


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Colin,

I can recommend the Mirdif area which is a ten minute drive or so from The Wafi Mall. 

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Flats & Villas for Rent in Shorooq Mirdif | Dubai Properties Group

For bars there is a good selection in the Business Bay area around Dubai Festival City, again ten minute drive or so from Mirdif which has the Belgian Beer Cafe, Hard Rock Cafe etc. or there is the Irish Village and Century Village along with various bars in hotels close to the airport with the DXB airport being 10-15 mins drive away from Mirdif.


----------

